# Wild Country Hoolie 2 Etc or Vango Pulsar 200?



## scraynes (4 May 2014)

Which would you get?

I am after something that is good for me and my 6yr old son. The large porch is ideal for keeping stuff in etc over night and the sleeping area is more than large enough for both of us.

The wild country is a bit lighter than the Vango. I've had lots of vango's in the past and like them a lot so I can't get past that, but the weight saving is worth having.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Spencer


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2014)

scraynes said:


> Which would you get?
> 
> I am after something that is good for me and my 6yr old son. The large porch is ideal for keeping stuff in etc over night and the sleeping area is more than large enough for both of us.
> 
> ...


Have to vote for the Vango, one of the best brands out there


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 May 2014)

The Pulsar replaces the Spirit 200+ which had, according to some, pole issues. It will be interesting to see if these have been solved: I would be tempted to wait and see what the reviews say in a couple of months time. Also bear in mind the Wild Country do (or at least did) a tent trade in which gives a 30% discount on a new tent. 

No, I don't work for Wild Country, in fact my tent is a Vango


----------



## scraynes (5 May 2014)

That's all why it's quite difficult to conclude which to get. The Wild Country is a Terra Nova and does have the tent trade in - basically it's cheaper elsewhere but the difference between them is about £30 (tango cheaper). I've always had tango and know what to expect, but tempted by the weight saving of the Wild Country for an extra £30.

I've not come across any reviews yet, but I guess they are new for this season. I'm not away until first week of July - so have a bit of time to play with.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (12 May 2014)

Hi Spencer
My humble opinion. Wild Country is Terra Nova's budget brand. Their tents are almost as good as Terra Nova though generally heavier. Terra Nova make some of the best tents in the world. I've used them in some terrible mountain conditions. Wife and I have at least three TN tents plus I have a Wild Country Duolite I use on my motorbike (weight not an issue).
Vango, on the other hand, USED to be makers of world beating tents, back in the days of Force 10s. I did have one of those superb cotton ones back in the 70s. But that was the 70s. I feel Vango are an "also ran" these days, whereas Terra Nova are cutting edge, and I would, therefore, trust even their cheaper Wild Country offerings.
Again, only my opinion and I wish you well whatever your choice.
Enjoying getting out there with your son.
Cheers,
Geoff


----------



## scraynes (12 May 2014)

Evening Geoff,

Thank you very much of your reply. I was aware of the link to Terra Nova and agree that their tents are at the top of the game.

I have decided that the Wild Country is the way to go. A bit lighter, the terra nova link etc - comes at what is a relatively small extra cost.

Thanks to everyone for the opinions, I shall report in due course. It's first outing will be in Early July, if I can't escape sooner..

Thanks,

Spencer


----------



## Geoff Crowther (13 May 2014)

Good luck Spencer. I look forward to hearing how you and your little one get on. Have fun.
Geoff


----------



## Orangeboom (5 Jun 2014)

scraynes said:


> Which would you get?
> 
> I am after something that is good for me and my 6yr old son. The large porch is ideal for keeping stuff in etc over night and the sleeping area is more than large enough for both of us.


Hi Spencer
Did you get the tent yet? I am having a similar problem deciding between vango Pulsar 300 and Wild Country Hoolie 3 ETC. Am tempted by the Hoolie's bigger porch with more possibilities for opening. Any advice, experience would be helpful. 

I am planning first time cycle camping/touring. I have camped in France a few times but always by car. So I am planning a shortish trip to Brittany and the Loire in July. There will be three of us (all female, smallish) so I'm hoping the tent won't be unbearably cosy - we are all related but I don't think that is necessarily an advantage!


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jun 2014)

I think sacrificing a few ounces for tried and tested comfort is well worth the weight. 

Steve


----------



## Orangeboom (9 Jun 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> I think sacrificing a few ounces for tried and tested comfort is well worth the weight.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve - does that mean you think the Wild Country is the better bet? That's the way I am inclined to go. Unfortunately no stockists anywhere near me so no chance to go and look at the real thing - just buying 'blind' online.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Jun 2014)

No I would stay with the Vango. You have tried them and like them. A few ounces will not make any difference to you.

But let us know how you get on with the Wild Country.

Steve


----------



## trgz (19 Aug 2015)

Coincidentally I am having the same dilemma - any updates to your experience?
As for a few ounces - 2.85kg (packed) to 3.35kg is 500g difference by my reckoning and is more in the pound region (17oz), however I'd agree that weight isn't everything (as a cyclist that could lose 3-5lbs I'm not going to quibble :-)) so functionality will swing my choice


----------



## andym (19 Aug 2015)

I was impressed by the Decathlon Quick-Hiker when I was looking for a replacement for my Nordisk Telemark.







The design of the two tents is very similar. The Decathlon tent is about twice the weight (but still under 2kgs) but it was also bigger and has two doors. Build quality seemed excellent with DAC poles (I'm not entirely sure of the difference between DAC and normal aluminium, but it's the type that's used in the more expensive tents - and my DAC poles do seem to have lasted longer than my normal aluminium ones). I was also impressed by the fact that the Decathlon designers had used more durable heavy-duty zips on the inner tent and resisted the temptation to reduce the weight of the tent by using lightweight zips that don't last as long.

EDIT: before someone points it out to me, yes I've just spotted that that this is a old thread that someone has brought back to life.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2015)

andym said:


> I was impressed by the Decathlon Quick-Hiker when I was looking for a replacement for my Nordisk Telemark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking tent though.


----------



## trgz (20 Aug 2015)

Very nice looking tent (can a tent look sexy?), though as I'm camping with my dog and potentially storing a dog trailer in the awning (the bike can afford to get wet) I'll need the extra length of the aforementioned two.


----------

